# SKY Cinema or Netflix



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I need to sort out a cinema package and unsure which to go for so any advice appreciated
At the moment I just have SKY Entertainment; box sets and HD
Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve got Netflix and other than they’ve just increased the price, been happy with it. 

Also dip in and out of Now TV - both packages, the Now TV films is good, but only streams stereo... the entertainment package is very good. 

Not got ‘Sky’ and can’t see me going for it - my packages I have work well :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I have Netflix too, Sky much too dear!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I cancelled Netflix 2mths back. Kids watched it but I was using it less and less. Sky cinema we rent the odd movie now. To be honest I'm getting fed up with needing different platforms to watch things. Getting worse with bbc/ITV and Disney launching them as well.


----------



## PeteG (Aug 13, 2019)

We have both...Netflix is going down the pan and has lost it's licence with Disney and Marvel with Disney planning it's own streaming channel. It's been noticeable over the past few months Netflix is flooding the film category with cheap foreign made films or digging up old ones. We normally watch NOWTV for a few months then cancel, catching up on anything worth watching near Christmas...Neither NOW TV or Netflix are as bad as Amazon, they should call it a day and reduce the cost of Prime membership...

I can thank Netflix for taking over "The Last Kingdom" after the BBC dropped it though:lol:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

We have the sky Q with the Ultimate On Demand pack which gives us netflix.

Depending on what you currently pay for box sets, it may only be a few pounds a month more.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m paying £22/m for SKY Entertainment , box sets and HD


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Only £40 for 6 months with SLY for the complete package


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Agree that Amazon video is not great, there is some truly awful stuff on there, but there are also a few gems like Preacher and The Boys, which was one of the best shows of the year. The fact is though, I pay my Prime sub for the delivery benefits, so the video service is really a freebie for me.


----------

